# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  selamatkan bayi kami

## koituren

Kepada yang terhormat member di KOI-S forum,
sebelumnya  saya mohon maaf apabila rekan2 merasa terganggu dengan postingan ini.
Sebenarnya saya tidak berpikir dan berani untuk posting di forum ini, tetapi karena dorongan teman (thx bang v) dan berbekal berjuta harapan akhirnya saya memberanikan diri untuk menuliskannya.

Seperti umumnya seorang Bapak yg menunggu kelahiran bayinya, mulai dari mengantar Istri kontrol tiap bulannya, menemani prosesi kelahiran sampai lahirnya si jabang bayi, detik demi detik penuh dengan perasaan harap2 cemas.
Alangkah terkejutnya begitu melihat kondisi si jabang bayi yg terlahir dengan keadaan yg benar2 jauh dari angan-angan.

Anak saya terlahir dengan 3 macam kelainan:
- dinding kulit perut terbuka (omphalocele)
- tidak mempunyai anus (atresia ani)
- tidak adanya alat kelamin serta saluran kencing.



Hari ini KAKA (anak saya) umur 17 hari (lahir tgl 5 JUni 2010). Di usia satu hari dia sudah mengalami operasi pembuatan anus sementara (atresia ani), 4 hari masuk ruang isolasi, umur 13 hari di USG untuk mengecek organ dalam -penentu kemungkinan jenis kelaminnya- walaupun tidak membawa hasil.
Jadi sampai hari ini anak saya masih belum bisa ditentukan jenis kelaminnya.

Adapun hal2 yg harus dilakukan lagi terhadap anak saya :
- cek kromosom (untuk menentukan jenis kelamin)
- tes hormon
- pembuatan dubur & saluran kencing
- pembuatan (maaf) alat kelamin
- penutupan dinding perut
yang sudah tentu akan memakan biaya yang luar biasa banyaknya. Kami sekeluarga hanya bisa pasrah dan selalu berdoa, semoga Tuhan segera memberikan pertolongan-Nya.
Kepada rekan2 KOI-s.org mohon dukungan doanya semoga kami sekeluarga diberi ketabahan dan kesabaran dalam menghadapi ujian hidup ini.

Kepada Yg terhormat Admin dan pengurus forum KOI-S.org,
mohon difasilitasi apabila seandainya ada rekan2 yg terketuk hatinya dan berniat membantu dalam hal pendanaan atau *menghubungkan dengan pihak yayasan yang berkenanan membiayai terhadap penanganan anak saya.*
Terlalu besar harapan kami sekeluarga terhadap dukungan & bantuan dari rekan2 semuanya.

Berikut ini saya lampirkan beberapa surat keterangan yg saya peroleh dari pihak rumah sakit.


ttd,
Koituren Irul 
(m fahrurrozi)
_terputus sudah urat2 malu_

rek BCA 0111871034
a.n Moch Fahrur rozi

Sekali lagi mohon maaf dan *terima kasih.*

----------


## victor

setelah mendapat ijin dari salah satu senior kois disini maka saya baru berani menganjurkan om koituren untuk posting.
setelah mendengar khabar saya sempat menanyakan ke teman di kois ini dan begini tanya jawabnya:
h=rekan di kois ini yang kebetulan dia juga dokter

v: Om
v: Anda khan dokter ya
v: Mau share nich
v: Aku kirim pic ya
v: IMG_7609.JPG ( 22.57KB )
v: IMG_7610.JPG ( 19.29KB )
h: Vic ga bisa di buka filenya "expired" kirim lagi donk, image apa sih
v: Anak umur 2minggu
h: PING!!!
v: IMG_7610.JPG ( 19.29KB )
v: IMG_7609.JPG ( 22.57KB )
Harmada Hutajulu: Siapa Vic
v: Anak dari temen di kois
h: Lahir tanpa anus ya?
h: Karena ada kolostominya di kiri
h: Atau apa kasusnya
h: Dimana?
v: Malang
h: Umur berapa Vic
Victor: 2minggu
h: Kayaknya ada kelainan bawaan lahir
Victor: Ya
h: Dari gambarnya, mungkin ada beberapa kelaianan
h: Gamabar sebelah kanan ( kiri anaknya) ada kateter kuning itu adalah anus buatan
h: Kayaknya anak ini lahir tanpa anus
h: Borok yang sebelah bawah ga jelas
h: Apakah infeksi
h: Atau ada fistula , atau extra vesica
h: Ga jels vic
h: Prognosisnya biasanya tidak baik
v: :'(
v: Ngeri
v: X_X
h: Ya sih
h: Makanya semakin bersyukur anak2 kita lahir normal
h: Kadang kita ga sadar
h: Taken for granted aja

----------


## victor

ini tanya jawab saya denga adik ipar saya
yang kebetulan biasanya handling anak anak kecil terutama yang baru lahir

Victor: Nyo
Dwi Riyanto: Iya ko
Victor: U liat yach, aku mau send pic
Dwi Riyanto: Ok
Victor: Ini anaknya temenku di malang
Victor: Aku gak tahu knapa dan apa
Victor: Umur anak 2minggu
Victor: IMG_7610.JPG ( 19.29KB )
Victor: IMG_7609.JPG ( 22.57KB )
Victor: Bisa dilihat?
Victor: Katane 2minggu, bener kagak?
Dwi Riyanto: Bisa
Victor: Knapa tuh
Dwi Riyanto: Aku lg tanya ke bosku koh
Dwi Riyanto: Mau pastiin ini gastroskisis atau bkn
Victor: Hmmm
Victor: IMG00991-20100620-1701.jpg ( 43.77KB )
Dwi Riyanto: Koh itu,udah pernah dioperasi yah??
Dwi Riyanto: Anaknya keluhannya apa
Dwi Riyanto: Minumnya gimana?
Victor: Hmmmm
Victor: Ini temen di malang
Victor: Sama2 penggemar koi
Dwi Riyanto: Koh bayi yang tadi uda dioperasi belon?
Victor: Hmmm
Victor: Belom tahu deh
Dwi Riyanto: Ya 140 itu termasuk tinggi
Victor: Aku blm tanya mcm2
Victor: Tapi dia senin bsk mau kasi data
Dwi Riyanto: Ooo
Dwi Riyanto: Tapi sepertinya itu sudah pernah dioperasi deh
Victor: Hmmm
Dwi Riyanto: Mungkin untuk operasi tahap berikutnya
Victor: Hmmmm
Dwi Riyanto: iya,sepertinya operasi tahap pertama uda selesai
Dwi Riyanto: Terus tinggal tahap berikutnya

----------


## victor

::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## wen

Turut prihatin om, sy akan konsul dgn istri apa yg dpt kami dibantu nantinya. Salam utk keluarga semoga diberi kekuatan slalu...

----------


## aie

sy turut prihatin om atas permasalahan yg om trima ,sy memang tdk bs bntu dlm hal materi ,tp saya akan selalu utk mendoakan om sekeluarga agar selalu diberi ketabahan .

----------


## tenonx

pengen bantu tapi cuman punya ini, ada kah yang mau membeli? dg sistem lelang di thread ini boleh ga ya?
klo boleh, semua hasil akan didonasikan ke om koituren

ini perkembangan ikannya
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...ohon-apresiasi

----------


## limjohan

harusnya boleh ya om..................tunggu ketok palu aja...............ehhehehee

----------


## irsan

1jt om......

----------


## dickytob

> pengen bantu tapi cuman punya ini, ada kah yang mau membeli? dg sistem lelang di thread ini boleh ga ya?
> klo boleh, semua hasil akan didonasikan ke om koituren
> 
> ini perkembangan ikannya
> http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...ohon-apresiasi


turut prihatin om koituren semoga Allah memberikan yang terbaik buat semua, amin..
saya start ya *Rp. 500rb*

----------


## KARHOMA

subhanallah ..

turut prihatin om Irul, mudah2an diberi kekuatan untuk melewati ujian ini, amiiinn ...

----------


## dickytob

ups 1,250k

----------


## hilariusssss

turut prihatin om atas keadaan anak nya  :: 
semoga tuhan selalu memberikan kekuatan untuk om sekeluarga..
tentunya saya selalu mendoakan untuk kesembuhan anak nya  ::

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Om Irul ,transfernya ke rekening ini ya ?

*rek BCA 0111871034
a.n Moch Fahrur rozi*

sy minta no HP nya  dong om ..

----------


## William Pantoni

Turut prihatin om Irul...kami doakan semoga cepat sembuh.

----------


## edwin

turut prihatin om atas kejadian ini om Irul..... kiranya Tuhan mendengar doa-doa kita semua.....

----------


## bobo

turut prihatin om irul, semoga selalu diberi ketabahan hati dan diberi kesembuhan yang total buat ananda tercinta, amien.

----------


## Anggit

Hi om Irul ..

Izinkah saya mengatas namakan KOIs untuk menyampaikan rasa prihatin yg luar biasa atas kejadian yg om  Irul dan keluarga alami.  Tidak mungkin bagi kami semua utk dapat merasakan bagaimana perasaan om Irul dan istri yg tengah menghadapi cobaan yg sangat berat ini.  Dengan nama Allah SWT, kami berdoa agar kiranya om Irul dan keluarga diberikan ketabahan yg luar biasa atas cobaan yg sedang dilalui.  Semoga Allah SWT memberikan kesehatan dan kesembuhan kepada anak om Irul tercinta .. amin

Melihat urgensi dr kejadian, silahkan thread ini digunakan bagi  mereka yg mau membantu om Irul dgn melelangkan ikan2 nya disini.  Semoga kebaikan teman2 semua dapat dibalas oleh Allah SWT.

Dengan semangat utk dapat kiranya membantu om Irul, domohon dgn sangat agar kira kita semua dapat membantu jalan nya lelang di thread ini baik dari sisi teknis pelaksanaan maupun administrator nya.  

Lelang di buka mulai hari ini *Kamis 24 Juni* sampai degan hari *Kamis tgl 1 Juli* (7 hari) jam 05.00 sore waktu server.   


Terima kasih    

salam

----------


## bobo

> Hi om Irul ..
> 
> Izinkah saya mengatas namakan KOIs untuk menyampaikan rasa prihatin yg luar biasa atas kejadian yg om  Irul dan keluarga alami.  Tidak mungkin bagi kami semua utk dapat merasakan bagaimana perasaan om Irul dan istri yg tengah menghadapi cobaan yg sangat berat ini.  Dengan nama Allah SWT, kami berdoa agar kiranya om Irul dan keluarga diberikan ketabahan yg luar biasa atas cobaan yg sedang dilalui.  Semoga Allah SWT memberikan kesehatan dan kesembuhan kepada anak om Irul tercinta .. amin
> 
> Melihat urgensi dr kejadian, silahkan thread ini digunakan bagi  mereka yg mau membantu om Irul dgn melelangkan ikan2 nya disini.  Semoga kebaikan teman2 semua dapat dibalas oleh Allah SWT.
> 
> Dengan semangat utk dapat kiranya membantu om Irul, domohon dgn sangat agar kira kita semua dapat membantu jalan nya lelang di thread ini baik dari sisi teknis pelaksanaan maupun administrator nya.  
> 
> Lelang di buka mulai hari ini *Kamis 24 Juni* sampai degan hari *Kamis tgl 1 Juli* (7 hari) jam 05.00 sore waktu server.   
> ...


terima kasih om anggit.

----------


## chivas

turut prihatin om atas kejadian ini om Irul..... kiranya ALLAH SWT mendengar doa-doa kita semua.....

----------


## Pratama

Tuk Om Irul dan keluarga semoga diberi kesabaran.......

----------


## showa

semoga tabah serta tawakal om, sama sama kita berdoa serta beriktiar dgn harapan akan kesembuhan kaka.

----------


## repak69

semoga Om irul dan keluarga di berikan kesabaran dan kemudahan untuk menghadapi cobaan ini,,, Amin ya rabbal alamin,,,,   :Pray2:   ::

----------


## victor

> Om Irul ,transfernya ke rekening ini ya ?
> 
> *rek BCA 0111871034
> a.n Moch Fahrur rozi*
> 
> sy minta no HP nya  dong om ..


* 
no hp om koituren 081334828404
no rekening rek BCA 0111871034
a.n Moch Fahrur rozi*

----------


## luki

turut prihatin Om Irul......
semoga Om irul beserta keluarga di beri ketabahan, kekuatan dan di beri jalan keluar yang terbaik untuk KAKA.....amin....

----------


## bobo

> pengen bantu tapi cuman punya ini, ada kah yang mau membeli? dg sistem lelang di thread ini boleh ga ya?
> klo boleh, semua hasil akan didonasikan ke om koituren
> 
> ini perkembangan ikannya
> http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...ohon-apresiasi


UNTUK SEMENTARA IKAN INI DIPIMPIN OM DICKYTOB SEBESAR Rp. 1.250.000,-

----------


## hanata

Turut prihatin om irul, Semoga diberi mukjizat oleh Allah.

----------


## TSA

Ikut prihatin atas cobaan yg menimpa om Irul. 
Semoga om Irul dan keluarga diberikan ketabahan  atas cobaan yg sedang dilalui. Semoga Allah SWT memberikan kesehatan dan kesembuhan kepada anak om Irul.. amin

Tsa

----------


## candra_w

semoga di beri ketabahan om.....saya ga ikutan lelang shiro yah.....langsung ke BCA aja......

----------


## victor

Last Info:
Irul: HAsil cek darah, hb, trombosit baik, infeksi turun. Kaka sudah melewati masa kritisnya. Syukur kepada Tuhan.

----------


## sa3o

Turut mendoakan...

----------


## arungtasik

Atas izin Om Irul, besok, teman-teman wartawan di Kota Malang akan membesuk ke rumah sakit Saiful Anwar dan sepakat untuk memberitakannya demi mengetuk pintu hati para dermawan. Mereka di bawah koordinasi Saudara Abdi Purnomo (Koran TEMPO) akan mengupayakan Rubrik Bantuan Kemanusiaan, khususnya di Jawa Pos dan Radar Malang yang berbasis di Jawa Timur -- syukur-syukur bisa di KOMPAS dan Koran TEMPO serta media lainnya di Jakarta untuk menggalang bantuan biaya operasi atas ananda Om Irul/Ny. Anita. 

Allah SWT tidak akan menurunkan cobaan apabila manusia tak sanggup menanggungnya. Semoga Om Irul, Ny. Anita, dan terutama sang bayi, dapat melewati masa-masa berat ini. Salam dan teriring doa yang tulus untuk kesembuhan sang bayi.

----------


## AirBiru

Saya turut prihatin.
18th yg lalu, putri pertama Saya lahir dg kondisi Astresia Esofagus, saluran makan dr mulut tdk menyambung ke lambung tetapi ke paru2, sehingga pada umur 1 hari langsung di operasi besar.
Sekarang Putri kami telah lulus SMU, walaupun dg kondisi tulang belakang yg bengkok.
Saya & istri turut mendoakan.

----------


## TUKANG KOI

> * 
> no hp om koituren 081334828404
> no rekening rek BCA 0111871034
> a.n Moch Fahrur rozi*


 Terima kasih om Vic

----------


## victor

newupdate 
1. terimakasih kepada om arung tasik atau om tomi lebang, temen om tomi dari majalah sudah menengok om turen, sudah rela2 bersusah payah dari surabaya ke malang.
2. a. hari ini cek kromosom: untuk mengetahui jenis kelamin & untuk langkah awal operasi berikutnya
    b. cek kromosom diambil dari sumsum tulang belakang dalam keadaan tidak di bius. betapa sakitnya!! kiriman energi doa kita sangat membantu untuk kekuatan kaka. mohon doanya, kami mohon doanya
    c. hasil cek kromosom baru bisa dilihat 1bln lagi, moga2 kaka boleh pulang kerumah dulu, beristirahat dari jarum.
3. dr. Adis (dr. di rsu sini) saudara dari rekan kois HARMADA, barusan dr sini. Tanya kondisi,ngecek & menawarkan bantuan apabila di perlukan.

demikian info dr om irul
thx

----------


## arind

La haulla walla quata illabillah. Semoga Allah SWT memberikan kekuatan iman dan taqwa kepada om Irul sekeluarga.
Doa kami sekeluarga untuk ananda Kaka.

----------


## koituren

terima kasih semua.
trmkasih u/ koi-s.org yg sudah memfasiliasi forum ini 'untuk kaka', 
trmkshs bang Victor, dukungan, bantuan,doa mulai awal hingga saat ini kami sekeluarga mengucapkan banyak2 terimaksih
untuk semua yg *BELUM* bisa kami sebutkan, yg sudah membantu lewat *doa, dukungan serta materi* kami ucapkan terimakasih.
doa dan dukungan tetap kami pinta untuk kekuatan&kesembuhan anak kami.

----------


## iwan_makassar

> terima kasih semua.
> trmkasih u/ koi-s.org yg sudah memfasiliasi forum ini 'untuk kaka', 
> trmkshs bang Victor, dukungan, bantuan,doa mulai awal hingga saat ini kami sekeluarga mengucapkan banyak2 terimaksih
> untuk semua yg *BELUM* bisa kami sebutkan, yg sudah membantu lewat *doa, dukungan serta materi* kami ucapkan terimakasih.
> doa dan dukungan tetap kami pinta untuk kekuatan&kesembuhan anak kami.


Pa Guru yang tabah ya.....kami teman2 di Makassar mendoakan agar cobaan ini dapat dilalui dengan baik dan akan bantu penggalangan dana

----------


## mrbunta

Om Irul. mohon maaf saya hanya bisa menyumbang ikan 50 ekor untuk di lelang.
ikan 50 ekor tersebut dari ikan 1st GO Surabaya yang cancel.
foto akan saya upload nanti malam

----------


## mrbunta

50 ekor terdiri dari hi utsuri dan showa
ini link nya 
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...Surabaya/page9

----------


## mrbunta

ikan yg tidak ikut di lelang 
H3, SW1, SW5, SW17, SW18, SW24, SW32, SW 35, SW38, SW41

----------


## mrbunta

Start Rp. 0  ( tergantung hati nurani )
Start sekarang, berakhir hari Kamis 24 Juni 2010  jam 24.00 Waktu server
untuk pengiriman pulau jawa free. 

untuk pembayaran langsung ke 

no rekening rek BCA 0111871034
a.n Moch Fahrur rozi

no hp om koituren 081334828404

----------


## mrbunta

Mohon maaf, salah tanggal, berakhir tgl 1 july jam 24.00waktu server

----------


## budi kristanto

pertamax : 

h1 10rb by budi k
h9 10rb by budi k
s4 10rb by budi k
s31 10rb by budi k
s32 10rb by budi k
sw8 10rb by budi k
sw11 10rb by budi k
sw12 10rb by budi k
sw15 10rb by budi k
sw16 10rb by budi k
sw20 10rb by budi k
sw39 10rb by budi k
sw40 10rb by budi k
sw44 10rb by budi k

----------


## superkoi

S2 100rb
SW 20 300rb

----------


## superkoi

S2 100rb
SW 20 300rb
SW 33 50rb

----------


## mrbunta

HASIL SEMENTARA LELANG

    h1 10rb by budi k
    h9 10rb by budi k
    sw8 10rb by budi k
    sw11 10rb by budi k
    sw12 10rb by budi k
    sw15 10rb by budi k
    sw16 10rb by budi k
    sw20 300rb by SUPERKOI
    SW 33 50rb by SUPERKOI
    sw39 10rb by budi k
    sw40 10rb by budi k
    sw44 10rb by budi k 

@ superkoi
    S2 100rb                SHIRO TIDAK IKUT OM

@budi kristanto
    s4 10rb by budi k   SHIRO TIDAK IKUT OM
    s31 10rb by budi k  SHIRO TIDAK IKUT OM
    s32 10rb by budi k  SHIRO TIDAK IKUT OM



HARI KAMIS 1 JULI 2010 BERAKHIR JAM 24.00

----------


## budi kristanto

ikan yg tidak ikut di lelang 
H3, SW1, SW5, SW17, SW18, SW24, SW32, SW 35, SW38, SW41

bukannya cuma yg diatas tidak ikut om?

@budi kristanto
s4 10rb by budi k SHIRO TIDAK IKUT OM
s31 10rb by budi k SHIRO TIDAK IKUT OM
s32 10rb by budi k SHIRO TIDAK IKUT OM
ini kan tidak ada dalam daftar?
hehehhehe

maaf

----------


## wen

Om Bunta apa tdk sebaiknya dibikin thread baru spt http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...light=koituren,  thx.

----------


## edwin

iya, lbh baik dibuat thread baru om, disertakan foto2 ikannya lagi supaya jelas, berhubung lelang sampai 1 juli kan tinggal sebentar lagi...

----------


## hanata

> 50 ekor terdiri dari hi utsuri dan showa
> ini link nya 
> http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...Surabaya/page9





> ikan yg tidak ikut di lelang 
> H3, SW1, SW5, SW17, SW18, SW24, SW32, SW 35, SW38, SW41
> 
> bukannya cuma yg diatas tidak ikut om?
> 
> @budi kristanto
> s4 10rb by budi k SHIRO TIDAK IKUT OM
> s31 10rb by budi k SHIRO TIDAK IKUT OM
> s32 10rb by budi k SHIRO TIDAK IKUT OM
> ...


Bantu om bunta jawab yaaaa.... yg dilelang hi utsuri ama showa om. Kl salah mohon dikoreksi....

----------


## adykurnia

astagfirullah, semoga diberikan kekuatan untuk menjalani cobaan ini ya om

----------


## budi kristanto

okelah kalo begitu...
sisanya msh valid dong ya...

Siap ndan...

----------


## hanata

siap juga ndan, borong abis om budi.... ::

----------


## hendrig

Setelah lama tidak buka forum, ternyata ada berita sedih ini


Tetap tabah Pak, Saya pernah mengalami  3 tahun lalu putri kami terlahir premature  berat hanya 1.5 kg 

Harus di rawat di incubator selama sebulan di Rumah sakit, saat itu kita jg cuman bisa pasrah dan berdoa 

Alhamdulilah skrg menjadi gadis kecil yg cantik 

Tetap semangat pak

----------


## budi kristanto

@om hanata. : okelah kalau begitu ndan, 

h2 by budi k 5ribu
h4 by budi k 5ribu
h5 by budi k 5ribu
h6 by budi k 5ribu
h7 by budi k 5ribu
h8 by budi k 5ribu
h10 by budi k 5ribu
h11 by budi k 5ribu
h12 by budi k 5ribu
h13 by budi k 5ribu
h14 by budi k 5ribu
h15 by budi k 5ribu

sw2 by budi k 5ribu
sw3 by budi k 5ribu
sw4 by budi k 5ribu
sw6 by budi k 5ribu
sw7 by budi k 5ribu
sw9 by budi k 5ribu
sw10 by budi k 5ribu
sw13 by budi k 5ribu
sw14 by budi k 5ribu
sw19 by budi k 5ribu
sw21 by budi k 5ribu
sw22 by budi k 5ribu
sw25 by budi k 5ribu
sw26 by budi k 5ribu
sw28 by budi k 5ribu
sw29 by budi k 5ribu
sw30 by budi k 5ribu
sw31 by budi k 5ribu
sw34 by budi k 5ribu
sw36 by budi k 5ribu
sw37 by budi k 5ribu
sw43 by budi k 5ribu
sw46 by budi k 5ribu
sw47 by budi k 5ribu

----------


## dickytob

> Quote Originally Posted by tenonx  View Post
> 
> pengen bantu tapi cuman punya ini, ada kah yang mau membeli? dg sistem lelang di thread ini boleh ga ya?
> klo boleh, semua hasil akan didonasikan ke om koituren
> 
> ini perkembangan ikannya
> http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...ohon-apresiasi
> 
> 
> ...


jgn lupa yg ini jg ada lelang penggalangan dana lho, mari meringankan beban sesama, bonus pahala dan ikan bagus... amin.....

----------


## budjayz

sw39 Rp. 250.000,- by budjayz

----------


## budjayz

lelang ini masih berjalan kah?

----------


## mrbunta

lelang berakhir besok tanggal 1 juli 2010  jam 24.00

----------


## mrbunta

HASIL SEMENTARA


h1 by budi k 10rb 
h2 by budi k 5ribu
h4 by budi k 5ribu
h5 by budi k 5ribu
h6 by budi k 5ribu
h7 by budi k 5ribu
h8 by budi k 5ribu
h9 by budi k 10rb
h10 by budi k 5ribu
h11 by budi k 5ribu
h12 by budi k 5ribu
h13 by budi k 5ribu
h14 by budi k 5ribu
h15 by budi k 5ribu

sw2 by budi k 5ribu
sw3 by budi k 5ribu
sw4 by budi k 5ribu
sw6 by budi k 5ribu
sw7 by budi k 5ribu
sw8 by budi k 10rb 
sw9 by budi k 5ribu
sw10 by budi k 5ribu
sw11 by budi k 10rb 
sw12 by budi k 10rb 
sw13 by budi k 5ribu
sw14 by budi k 5ribu
sw15 10rb by budi k
sw16 10rb by budi k
sw19 by budi k 5ribu
sw20 by SUPERKOI 300rb 
sw21 by budi k 5ribu
sw22 by budi k 5ribu
sw25 by budi k 5ribu
sw26 by budi k 5ribu
sw28 by budi k 5ribu
sw29 by budi k 5ribu
sw30 by budi k 5ribu
sw31 by budi k 5ribu
SW33 by SUPERKOI  50rb
sw34 by budi k 5ribu
sw36 by budi k 5ribu
sw37 by budi k 5ribu
sw39 by budjayz Rp. 250.000,-
sw40 by budi k 10rb 
sw43 by budi k 5ribu
sw44 by budi k 10rb 
sw46 by budi k 5ribu
sw47 by budi k 5ribu

----------


## mrbunta

acara amal. anggap saja kita membantu teman kita. dapat suvenir ikan.
jadi jangan di lihat ikan nya

----------


## budjayz

yang shiro ga dilelang ya om bunta?  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> yang shiro ga dilelang ya om bunta?


shiro tidak di lelang om
bid yg laen aje  ::

----------


## budjayz

sipppp om bunta, hanya nanya hehehe
thanks

----------


## Herdi

Semoga om sekeluarga diberikan ketabahan dan kemudahan dalam upaya menyembuhkan Kaka.

Om Bunta, mohon maaf mau ikut lelangnya. 

H11 by herdi Rp. 100 rb (mudah-mudahan banyak yang menawar jauh lebih tinggi).

----------


## mrbunta

> Semoga om sekeluarga diberikan ketabahan dan kemudahan dalam upaya menyembuhkan Kaka.
> 
> Om Bunta, mohon maaf mau ikut lelangnya. 
> 
> H11 by herdi Rp. 100 rb (mudah-mudahan banyak yang menawar jauh lebih tinggi).


terima kasih om herdi atas partisipasinya

----------


## mrbunta

HASIL SEMENTARA


h1 by budi k 10rb
h2 by budi k 5ribu
h4 by budi k 5ribu
h5 by budi k 5ribu
h6 by budi k 5ribu
h7 by budi k 5ribu
h8 by budi k 5ribu
h9 by budi k 10rb
h10 by budi k 5ribu
h11 by herdi  100ribu
h12 by budi k 5ribu
h13 by budi k 5ribu
h14 by budi k 5ribu
h15 by budi k 5ribu

sw2 by budi k 5ribu
sw3 by budi k 5ribu
sw4 by budi k 5ribu
sw6 by budi k 5ribu
sw7 by budi k 5ribu
sw8 by budi k 10rb
sw9 by budi k 5ribu
sw10 by budi k 5ribu
sw11 by budi k 10rb
sw12 by budi k 10rb
sw13 by budi k 5ribu
sw14 by budi k 5ribu
sw15 10rb by budi k
sw16 10rb by budi k
sw19 by budi k 5ribu
sw20 by SUPERKOI 300rb
sw21 by budi k 5ribu
sw22 by budi k 5ribu
sw25 by budi k 5ribu
sw26 by budi k 5ribu
sw28 by budi k 5ribu
sw29 by budi k 5ribu
sw30 by budi k 5ribu
sw31 by budi k 5ribu
SW33 by SUPERKOI 50rb
sw34 by budi k 5ribu
sw36 by budi k 5ribu
sw37 by budi k 5ribu
sw39 by budjayz Rp. 250.000,-
sw40 by budi k 10rb
sw43 by budi k 5ribu
sw44 by budi k 10rb
sw46 by budi k 5ribu
sw47 by budi k 5ribu

----------


## Abu Dzikry

Bismillah.. coba ikut berpartisipasi amalnya om gajah.

sw2, sw3, sw4, sw6, sw7,sw8, sw9, sw15, sw16, sw19, sw37, sw47.

semoga om bunta senantiasa di berikan rezeki dan kebaikan2 yang berlimpah. Amien

----------


## Abu Dzikry

upps lupa... @ Rp 20.000,- By abu dzikry

----------


## budjayz

om kebetulan ny dapet rejeki lagi..
mudah2an bisa membantu om irul
sw22 250rb jg

----------


## budjayz

_Start Rp. 0 ( tergantung hati nurani )
Start sekarang, berakhir hari Kamis 24 Juni 2010 jam 24.00 Waktu server
untuk pengiriman pulau jawa free.

untuk pembayaran langsung ke no rekening rek BCA 0111871034
a.n Moch Fahrur rozi

no hp om koituren 081334828404_ 

buat info aja buat yg ikut lelang ini..
jika lelang ini berakhir dan sudah dilakukan pembayaran
bukti pembayarannya gimana? thanks

----------


## mrbunta

ayo lanjuttttttttt. berakhir hari ini jam 24.00

----------


## budjayz

Om mbunta, gmn th cara memastikan ato membuktikan bahwa si pemenang lelang sudah transfer apa blom, thanks

----------


## survive

sw2 by budi k 20ribu
sw3 by survive 25ribu
sw4 by budi k 20ribu
sw6 by budi k 20ribu
sw7 by budi k 20ribu
sw8 by budi k 200rb
sw9 by budi k 20ribu
sw10 by budi k 5ribu
sw11 by budi k 10rb
sw12 by budi k 10rb
sw13 by survive 10ribu
sw14 by survive 10ribu
sw15 by budi k 20rb 
sw16 by survive 25rb 
sw19 by budi k 20ribu
sw20 by SUPERKOI 300rb
sw21 by budi k 5ribu
sw22 by budi k 250ribu
sw25 by budi k 10ribu
sw26 by budi k 5ribu
sw28 by survive 10ribu
sw29 by budi k 10ribu
sw30 by budi k 5ribu
sw31 by survive 10ribu
SW33 by survive 70rb
sw34 by budi k 5ribu
sw36 by budi k 5ribu
sw37 by survive 25ribu
sw39 by budjayz Rp. 250.000,-
sw40 by budi k 10rb
sw43 by budi k 5ribu
sw44 by budi k 10rb
sw46 by budi k 5ribu
sw47 by survive 25ribu

----------


## budjayz

Maaf om survive, yg sw22 bukan saya ya..?
Thanks

----------


## survive

> Om mbunta, gmn th cara memastikan ato membuktikan bahwa si pemenang lelang sudah transfer apa blom, thanks


lek menurutku yo jujuran saja lah
penggalangan dana masak iya sampek tega curang
mari berprasangka baik
tapi lebih baik lagi nanti ada konfirmasi dari pihak yang bersangkutan, tapi malah ganggu om koituren yoh, wes yang jujur lah
kalo ndak ya minimal ke om gajah, kalo lewat ibank atao setor tunai atau apalah dikirim saja buktinya ke om gajah, lagi lagi ya tetep jujur ndak usah boong
salam jujur ayok membantu sesama

----------


## survive

> Maaf om survive, yg sw22 bukan saya ya..?
> Thanks


iya maaf salah, copas dari page depan gak nyimak di page ini di revisi yoh ;

sw2 by budi k 20ribu
sw3 by survive 25ribu
sw4 by budi k 20ribu
sw6 by budi k 20ribu
sw7 by budi k 20ribu
sw8 by budi k 200rb
sw9 by budi k 20ribu
sw10 by budi k 5ribu
sw11 by budi k 10rb
sw12 by budi k 10rb
sw13 by survive 10ribu
sw14 by survive 10ribu
sw15 by budi k 20rb 
sw16 by survive 25rb 
sw19 by budi k 20ribu
sw20 by SUPERKOI 300rb
sw21 by budi k 5ribu
sw22 by budjayz 250ribu
sw25 by budi k 10ribu
sw26 by budi k 5ribu
sw28 by survive 10ribu
sw29 by budi k 10ribu
sw30 by budi k 5ribu
sw31 by survive 10ribu
SW33 by survive 70rb
sw34 by budi k 5ribu
sw36 by budi k 5ribu
sw37 by survive 25ribu
sw39 by budjayz Rp. 250.000,-
sw40 by budi k 10rb
sw43 by budi k 5ribu
sw44 by budi k 10rb
sw46 by budi k 5ribu
sw47 by survive 25ribu

----------


## budjayz

Sipp om survive, hanya bantu info aja buat yg lain..
Hehehe 
Bangun budaya jujur!!!  ::

----------


## hanata

Jadi, wis rampung ni om bunta?

----------


## mrbunta

> Om mbunta, gmn th cara memastikan ato membuktikan bahwa si pemenang lelang sudah transfer apa blom, thanks


pembuktiannya ama yg diatas om  ::

----------


## mrbunta

LELANG BERAKHIR 

sw2 by budi k 20ribu
sw3 by survive 25ribu
sw4 by budi k 20ribu
sw6 by budi k 20ribu
sw7 by budi k 20ribu
sw8 by budi k 200rb
sw9 by budi k 20ribu
sw10 by budi k 5ribu
sw11 by budi k 10rb
sw12 by budi k 10rb
sw13 by survive 10ribu
sw14 by survive 10ribu
sw15 by budi k 20rb
sw16 by survive 25rb
sw19 by budi k 20ribu
sw20 by SUPERKOI 300rb
sw21 by budi k 5ribu
sw22 by budjayz 250ribu
sw25 by budi k 10ribu
sw26 by budi k 5ribu
sw28 by survive 10ribu
sw29 by budi k 10ribu
sw30 by budi k 5ribu
sw31 by survive 10ribu
SW33 by survive 70rb
sw34 by budi k 5ribu
sw36 by budi k 5ribu
sw37 by survive 25ribu
sw39 by budjayz Rp. 250.000,-
sw40 by budi k 10rb
sw43 by budi k 5ribu
sw44 by budi k 10rb
sw46 by budi k 5ribu
sw47 by survive 25ribu 

untuk pembayaran langsung ke om irul ya, aku gak usah di kasih bukti transfer nya. 
hari ini aku kirim semua ikan ikan nya. 
kalau ada yg gak bisa terima besok aku tolong di kasih kabar ya. 
081.5505.7500
ym [email protected]
bbm. 21EF8159

----------


## budi kristanto

maaf, ada yg salah,mohon dikoreksi 

Bismillah.. coba ikut berpartisipasi amalnya om gajah.

sw2, sw3, sw4, sw6, sw7,sw8, sw9, sw15, sw16, sw19, sw37, sw47.

semoga om bunta senantiasa di berikan rezeki dan kebaikan2 yang berlimpah. Amien

upps lupa... @ Rp 20.000,- By abu dzikry

koi2 tsb diatas di bid oleh om abu dzikry

sy cuma bid di angka 5rb dan 10rb...

----------


## Anggit

Dear temans ...

Dengan berakhirnya program lelang ikan untuk membantu saudara kita om Irul, kami ucapkan terima kasih yg sebesar besar nya kepada seluruh pihak yg telah berpartisipasi dan kepada semua yg memonitor jalan nya program ini.  Semoga amal ibadah teman teman semua akan mendapatkan berkah dari Yang Maha Kuasa .. amin.

Bagi teman2 yg ingin terus membantu meringankan beban saudara kita om Irul, silahkan gunakan thread KOIs PEDULI untuk penggalangan dana.  InsyaAllah bantuan teman2 semua akan sangat berguna bagi om Irul dan keluarga.   

salam

----------


## Herdi

> LELANG BERAKHIR 
> 
> sw2 by budi k 20ribu
> sw3 by survive 25ribu
> sw4 by budi k 20ribu
> sw6 by budi k 20ribu
> sw7 by budi k 20ribu
> sw8 by budi k 200rb
> sw9 by budi k 20ribu
> ...


 
Yang hi utsuri-nya bagaimana om?

----------


## mrbunta

maap ada revisi
h1 by budi k 10rb
h2 by budi k 5ribu
h4 by budi k 5ribu
h5 by budi k 5ribu
h6 by budi k 5ribu
h7 by budi k 5ribu
h8 by budi k 5ribu
h9 by budi k 10rb
h10 by budi k 5ribu
h11 by herdi 100ribu
h12 by budi k 5ribu
h13 by budi k 5ribu
h14 by budi k 5ribu
h15 by budi k 5ribu

sw2 by abu dzikry 20ribu
sw3 by survive 25ribu
sw4 by abu dzikry 20ribu
sw6 by abu dzikry 20ribu
sw7 by abu dzikry 20ribu
sw8 by abu dzikry 200rb
sw9 by abu dzikry 20ribu
sw10 by budi k 5ribu
sw11 by budi k 10rb
sw12 by budi k 10rb
sw13 by survive 10ribu
sw14 by survive 10ribu
sw15 by abu dzikry 20rb
sw16 by survive 25rb
sw19 by abu dzikry 20ribu
sw20 by SUPERKOI 300rb
sw21 by budi k 5ribu
sw22 by budjayz 250ribu
sw25 by budi k 10ribu
sw26 by budi k 5ribu
sw28 by survive 10ribu
sw29 by budi k 10ribu
sw30 by budi k 5ribu
sw31 by survive 10ribu
SW33 by survive 70rb
sw34 by budi k 5ribu
sw36 by budi k 5ribu
sw37 by survive 25ribu
sw39 by budjayz Rp. 250.000,-
sw40 by budi k 10rb
sw43 by budi k 5ribu
sw44 by budi k 10rb
sw46 by budi k 5ribu
sw47 by survive 25ribu

----------


## Herdi

Thanks om.

Saya dah tansfer. Ini buktinya:

----------


## mrbunta

om abu dzikry alamat nya mana ya?

----------


## dickytob

> pengen bantu tapi cuman punya ini, ada kah yang mau membeli? dg sistem lelang di thread ini boleh ga ya?
> klo boleh, semua hasil akan didonasikan ke om koituren
> 
> ini perkembangan ikannya
> http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...ohon-apresiasi


Bismillah..
InsyaAllah bermanfaat buat keluarga om irul

thx om tenonx

----------


## darren febriano

Turut prihatin & mendoa'kan kepada Kaka & keluarga. Semoga pengobatannya lancar & mendapat kesembuhan olehNya. Amin

----------


## dattairadian

maaf, baru baca thread ini...
turut prihatin Om Irul......
semoga Om Irul beserta keluarga diberi ketabahan, kekuatan dan diberi jalan keluar yang terbaik untuk KAKA.....amiin....

----------


## koituren

terimakasih semua, rasanya beban ini benar2 terkurangi karna dukungan dari rekan2 semua,
Alhamdulillah bantuan dari rekan2 semua kemarin sangat bisa membantu untuk pemulihan kondisi 
kesehatan kaka, tapi....Tuhan berkehendak lain

terimakasih tuk KOI-s  yg sudah menjembatani rekan2 untuk penggalangan dana ini:
berikut para pendonatur:
24/06 hadi putra sendjoj
24/06 hadi putra sendjoj
24/06 hartono
24/06 lukman nur karim
24/06 yudi hanipurwoko
24/06 cramar wan wen
24/06 jusri kohar se
24/06 helmy
24/06 eko prastyo
24/06 triyuga satyawan
24/06 edwin tanuwidjaja
24/06 tjoe tjuarsa isman
24/06 candra wijaya
24/06 tiny indra mulia wilis
24/06 glenardo yopie
24/06 ryan tullus
24/06 adi atmoko
25/06 hilariusssss ,lucky djauhari
25/06 rudi tantoso
25/06 saumudin
25/06 budjayz koi
25/06 aronhot manaria
25/06 lelang om attar, lukas tanusanjaya
25/06 lukas, saung koi 
25/06 diemas hanata rang
28/06 pratita mandaga si
28/06 willyandi hutarso
28/06 mikael sebastian w,andrie,kie dirgen wandrie
28/06 irwan + keluarga yuliani
29/06 dari dodo... Irsan ir
29/06 hendra wijaya
30/06 anggit kois ,andrio safiro
30/06 andre wibowo
01/07 sumb dr member skc +top koi forum
ary santoso, sugeng, jack b, jongki s, mawar 21,laksamana, troy s, hendra g/ bun ming kdr, jatmiko, eka rs, richard frans h, donny kdr, paulino, setiadi bdg, ferry kutisari,david flamboyan.
02/07 ttpan dari bunta ,ari widodo
02/07 herdi husin ir
02/07 lelang dana kois ,dicky rakhmad sahp
07/07 mia asrifaningtyas
08/07 reynaldo vidella
13/07 AHMAD KURNIA
16/07 ANDDY SE	
07/16 MAHENDRA PRAKOSA
terima kasih semua, bantuan rekan2 PASTI kami pergunakan seBENAR mungkin, semoga amal ikhlas 
anda di terima Tuhan YME amien..

maaf saya telat untuk mem posting ini... terimakasih semua, dukungan, doa, bantuan moril materiil sangat sangat membantu kami sekeluarga.
semoga kami diberi kekuatan LEBIH menghadapi semua ini.
inna LILLAHi wa inna ilaihi Rojiuun... banyak cinta untuk kamu anank ku....tunggu kami disana..




Robbi achabbani (KAKA) 
Perempuan
5 Juni 2010 - 16 Juli 2010

wassalam

irul - koituren

----------


## repak69

inalillahi waina ilaihi rojiun.....

semoga om irul dan keluarga di berikan kekuatan untuk menghadapi cobaan ini....
dan semoga Kaka deberikan tempat terbaik di sisi Nya,,, amin ya rabb

----------


## h_andria

inalillahi waina ilaih

----------


## h_andria

inalillahi waina ilaihi rojiun.....
semoga keluarga yg ditinggalkan diberi ketabahan dan kekuatan menghadapi cobaan ini...

----------


## PutNus

Inalillahi waina ilaihi rojiun..... walau amat sangat terlambat,karena baru baca postingan ini, dan Abah tak sempat berbuat apapun untuk turut berpartisipasi,menyampaikan rasa turut prihatin pada keluarga rekan Irul.Ijinkanlah Abah beserta keluarga turut bersimpuh disampingmu Saudaraku. Turut bersujud dan memohon kepada Ilahi agar Kaka yang masih suci itu kelak akan menjemputmu dipintu Syurga Amiin

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Innalillahi waina ilaihi rojiun....
Kami sekeluarga ikut berbelasungkawa atas wafatnya ananda KAKA...

----------


## iwan_makassar

*Innaalillahi wainnailaihi rojiuun…………………………*

*untuk segala sesuatu ada waktunya, ada waktu lahir, ada waktu meninggal…..* *dimana ada kehidupan pastilah akan ada kematian, itu takdir yang tak bisa dihindari*

Kami  turut berduka cita atas meninggalnya ananda Kaka, semoga almarhumah ditempatkan diantara umat mukmin yang soleh, ya Allah kepadaMu lah kami kembali, kematian dan kehidupan hanya Engkaulah yang tahu, semoga keluarga yg ditinggalkan tawakal menerima cobaan ini dan tetap tabah dan diberikan kekuatan hati selepas kepergian almarhumah serta mendoakan arwah almarhumah tenang menghadap Sang Khalik……

Amin Ya Rabbal Alamin..

----------


## koituren

Allah memberikan UJIAN sesuai kadar kemampuan hambaNYA, mgkn hanya 41 hari kadar kami, tanpa doa,dukungan,bantuan rekan2 kami tidak mungkin sekuat ini. Trimakasih rekan2 semoga amal baik rekan2 bisa menjadi panutan bagi kami untuk melakukan hal yg sama.
GBU all..

----------

